# NBL Live Scores



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

I will provide live scores of the NBL on this site.
Livescores from 3 games will be on here but it will mainly be Sixers V Kings.

Pre-Game with lineups and stuff will start 5mins before the game (in 40mins time)

Live Scores and the game starts in 45mins.

Looking forward to a chat with people aswell!


----------



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

Starting 5's

Kings

C Beasly
F Hinder
F Worthington
G Smith
G Scott

36ers

C Cooper
F Horvath 
F Majstrovich
G Ng
G Maher


----------



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

1Q 4:34 

KINGS 20 

SIXERS 7

Current 5's

Kings

C Beasly 2pts
F Hinder 6pts
F Worthington 7pts 
G Smith 3pts
G Scott 2pts

36ers

C Cooper
F Horvath 2pts
F Majstrovich
G Ng 5pts
G Maher


----------



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

Q1 3:50
KINGS 23
SIXERS 7

Smith hits a 3 for the Kings


----------



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

KINGS 34
36ERS 10

Hinder, Tovey hits 3's 
Beazly, Nash hit 2's
Nash freethrow 1 



Subs> Nash on for Majstrovich (SIXERS)


----------



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

Refresh For Live Scores:

Sixers 10

Kings 34

Quarter Time


----------



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

Livescores through this link: http://www.nbl.com.au/livescore/view.aspx?panel=sb&game=162


----------

